# Crowntail x Halfmoon



## xMandy (May 21, 2011)

Would a halfmoonxcrowntail Betta breeding turn to awkward looking fry?


----------



## ale89 (Apr 1, 2011)

The fry will likely be what are called comb tails, kind of looks like like a half moon with little spikes at the ends of the fins. This is undesirable for many people, and they wouldn't be show quality fish but I don't think they would be awkward looking. Here are two males from my very first spawn, so u can see what i mean their father is a half moon and the mom is a crowntail


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

If its for a personal batch i dont think its an issue, the fish above looks gorgeous to me  Im breeding my CT female with my old VT male because id love to have a few of their fry, i like the combtail look but mostly want to keep a part of my oldman after hes gone. Plus family/friends wont mind, its quite unique around here. But for selling/show it wouldnt work.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

it all depends. since fry get most of their form from the mom it depends. from my personnel experience i have bred a crowntail female to a halfmoon male and got very spiky looking combtails. but when i bred a female halfmoon and a crowntail male they were less spiky. thats just my experience!


----------



## ale89 (Apr 1, 2011)

Punki said:


> If its for a personal batch i dont think its an issue, the fish above looks gorgeous to me  Im breeding my CT female with my old VT male because id love to have a few of their fry, i like the combtail look but mostly want to keep a part of my oldman after hes gone. Plus family/friends wont mind, its quite unique around here. But for selling/show it wouldnt work.


Thanks, lol I feel the same way, it all depends on what your goal is


----------



## xMandy (May 21, 2011)

Mine would be a female crowntail to a male halfmoon.
I like the combtails.. but I think I'd just get a halfmoon female. 

Thanks


----------

